# Problema con shorewall

## logos

Cuando hago /etc/init.d/shorewall start, me aparece esto:

```
* Service shorewall starting

WARNING: Error inserting nf_nat (/lib/modules/2.6.20.4/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_nat.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting iptable_nat (/lib/modules/2.6.20.4/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_nat.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting nf_nat (/lib/modules/2.6.20.4/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_nat.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting ipt_MASQUERADE (/lib/modules/2.6.20.4/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_MASQUERADE.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting nf_nat (/lib/modules/2.6.20.4/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_nat.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting ipt_NETMAP (/lib/modules/2.6.20.4/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_NETMAP.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting nf_nat (/lib/modules/2.6.20.4/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_nat.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting ipt_REDIRECT (/lib/modules/2.6.20.4/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_REDIRECT.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting nf_nat (/lib/modules/2.6.20.4/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_nat.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting ipt_SAME (/lib/modules/2.6.20.4/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_SAME.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting nf_nat (/lib/modules/2.6.20.4/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_nat.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting iptable_nat (/lib/modules/2.6.20.4/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_nat.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting nf_nat (/lib/modules/2.6.20.4/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_nat.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting ipt_MASQUERADE (/lib/modules/2.6.20.4/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_MASQUERADE.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting nf_nat (/lib/modules/2.6.20.4/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_nat.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting ipt_NETMAP (/lib/modules/2.6.20.4/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_NETMAP.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting nf_nat (/lib/modules/2.6.20.4/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_nat.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting ipt_REDIRECT (/lib/modules/2.6.20.4/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_REDIRECT.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting nf_nat (/lib/modules/2.6.20.4/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_nat.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting ipt_SAME (/lib/modules/2.6.20.4/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_SAME.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

iptables: No chain/target/match by that name

/sbin/shorewall: line 529: 30523 Terminado               ${VARDIR}/.start $debugging start                                                                      [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  shorewall failed to start

```

Alguien sabe como solucionarlo?

Salu2!!

----------

## i92guboj

Tal y como te dice el error, ejecuta "dmesg" en un terminal y mira a ver si te dice algo sobre dichos módulos. Seguramente de información más concreta que nos pueda ayudar.

----------

## logos

Esto es lo que aparece con dmesg:

```
nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_packet

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_seq_adjust

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_icmp_reply_translation

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

ipt_MASQUERADE: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

ipt_NETMAP: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

ipt_REDIRECT: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

ipt_SAME: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_packet

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_seq_adjust

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_icmp_reply_translation

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_packet

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_seq_adjust

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_icmp_reply_translation

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

ipt_MASQUERADE: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

ipt_NETMAP: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

ipt_REDIRECT: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

ipt_SAME: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_packet

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_seq_adjust

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_icmp_reply_translation

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_packet

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_seq_adjust

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_icmp_reply_translation

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

ipt_MASQUERADE: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

ipt_NETMAP: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

ipt_REDIRECT: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

ipt_SAME: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_packet

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_seq_adjust

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_icmp_reply_translation

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_packet

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_seq_adjust

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_icmp_reply_translation

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

ipt_MASQUERADE: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

ipt_NETMAP: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

ipt_REDIRECT: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

ipt_SAME: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_packet

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_seq_adjust

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_icmp_reply_translation

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_packet

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_seq_adjust

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_icmp_reply_translation

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

ipt_MASQUERADE: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

ipt_NETMAP: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

ipt_REDIRECT: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

ipt_SAME: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_packet

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_seq_adjust

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_icmp_reply_translation

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_packet

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_seq_adjust

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_icmp_reply_translation

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

ipt_MASQUERADE: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

ipt_NETMAP: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

ipt_REDIRECT: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

ipt_SAME: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_packet

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_seq_adjust

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_icmp_reply_translation

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_packet

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_seq_adjust

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_icmp_reply_translation

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

ipt_MASQUERADE: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

ipt_NETMAP: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

ipt_REDIRECT: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

ipt_SAME: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_packet

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_seq_adjust

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_icmp_reply_translation

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_packet

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_seq_adjust

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_icmp_reply_translation

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

ipt_MASQUERADE: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

ipt_NETMAP: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

ipt_REDIRECT: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

ipt_SAME: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

nf_nat: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_tcp_update

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_packet

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_setup_info

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_seq_adjust

iptable_nat: Unknown symbol nf_nat_icmp_reply_translation
```

He probado a recompilar el kernel pero nada   :Confused: 

----------

## i92guboj

Como exactamente has recompilado el kernel?

Tras recompilarlo necesitas reinstalarlo, y también los módulos

```

# en /usr/src/linux o donde viva tu kernel

$ mount /boot

$ make && make install modules_install

$ reboot

```

Una vez reiniciado, comprueba que el kernel que se ha cargado es el que has compilado hace 5 minutos.

```
$ uname -a
```

(mira la fecha de compilación, que sale con ese comando).

Si es así, y tu kernel tiene todo lo necesario activado, debería andar ahora.

----------

## logos

Con los comandos que tu me dices me suelta este error:

```
alejandro linux # make && make install modules_install 

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/linux/utsrelease.h

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  MODPOST vmlinux

Kernel: arch/i386/boot/bzImage is ready  (#7)

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 418 modules

sh /usr/src/linux-2.6.20.4/arch/i386/boot/install.sh 2.6.20.4 arch/i386/boot/bzImage System.map "/boot"

In order to use the new kernel image you have just installed, you

will need to reboot the machine.  First, however, you will need to

either make a bootable floppy diskette, re-run LILO, or have GRUB

installed.

Checking for ELILO...No

which: no grub in (/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/usr/sbin)

Checking for LILO...No

                                

Checking for SILO...No          

                                

Checking for PALO...No          

                                

Should I make a bootdisk? (y/N) n

                                

WARNING: Your system is probably unbootable now.  After correcting any

problems, rerun this script with the command `mkboot -i'.

make[1]: *** [install] Error 1  

make: *** [install] Error 2     

```

Yo compilaba con estos comandos:

make bzImage 

make modules 

make modules_install

----------

## Cereza

 *logos wrote:*   

> Con los comandos que tu me dices me suelta este error:
> 
> ```
> alejandro linux # make && make install modules_install 
> 
> ...

 

Ese error es que el kernel se queja de no encontrar un gestor de arranque (que puede ocurrir aunque tengas uno instalado, a mi me ha pasado). Para solucionar ese error instala grub

```
$ emerge grub
```

No afectara a tu configuración actual ni sustituira tu grub, pero el kernel dejará de quejarse.

Despues de emerger grub reinstala los módulos del kernel, que es la parte que ha fallado:

```
#en /usr/src/linux o donde viva tu kernel (:P)

$ make install modules_install 
```

Otra cosa que a mi me ha sucedido en este punto es que ahora el kernel se quejaba de no encontrar "update-grub" si te sucede, tienes que crear dicho archivo y darle permisos de ejecución, así:

```
$ touch /sbin/update-grub

$ chmod u+x /sbin/update-grub
```

Y vuelves a compilar los módulos

```
#en /usr/src/linux o donde viva tu kernel (:P)

$ make install modules_install 
```

Y a rebotar

----------

## logos

Instalar grub me solucionó el problema!!! Pero ahora me aparece otro fallo al hacer make install modules_install  :Sad: 

```
INSTALL sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/snd-pcm.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/snd-rtctimer.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/snd-timer.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/snd.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko

if [ -r System.map -a -x /sbin/depmod ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.20.4; fi

```

----------

## Cereza

¿Em? eso no es un error ni nada, vamos, juraría que no... parece un trocito de un script en bash, posiblemente parte normal de la instalación

----------

## i92guboj

Eso suena como la seda, ojalá mi coche sonara igual  :Razz: 

Como dice Cereza, ahí no hay error, son todo comandos inofensivos, y, aunque tengan mala cara, están ahí para hacer el bien. Quiere decir que los módulos han sido instalados y están listos para ser usados.

Así que, si ya se instaló también el kernel (y no te olvidaste de montar /boot antes de hacerlo), reinicia, y prueba otra vez.

----------

## logos

Cierto no era un error!! He reiniciado y el shorewall ya me va como la seda!! ahora solo queda configurarlo   :Very Happy: 

Muchisimas gracias x la ayuda!!!   :Wink: 

----------

